# Save the Sharks.



## memorael (Mar 18, 2012)

https://www.change.org/petitions/cites-remove-dr-giam-choo-hoo-from-cites


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 18, 2012)

Signed.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 18, 2012)

Ditto.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 18, 2012)

Signed, thanks for posting.


----------



## don (Mar 18, 2012)

Signed.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 18, 2012)

Signed.

I don't think he is wrong in his criticisms of the shark fin bans. They aren't endangered by and large, live finning is a rare and frowned upon practice, and there is less outrage about Beluga Caviar(though the two he and his colleagues cited, caviar and bluefin, are both known to be endangered an actively avoided by many, myself included), and 80% of all sharks caught are accidental catches, mostly from less industrialized regions.

However, the guy is personally financially vested in both Shark Fishing and a company that sells Crocodile skins sourced from the Nile! Crazy! This is a whopping conflict of interest, and CITES just recently avoided a new rule that would have required that it's members be unconflicted in their regulatory duties. You can't regulate your shark and eat it too!


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 18, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Signed.
> 
> They aren't endangered by and large, live finning is a rare and frowned upon practice



Really? I don't think 'frowned upon' is nearly strong enough and I'd like to see some evidence on the other two points. 
http://www.shark.ch/Database/EndangeredSharks/index.html 

http://www.sharkwater.com/education.htm


----------



## Tristan (Mar 21, 2012)

Signed.

Most research shows the populations are dwindling, without clarity on long term effects on oceanic species. 

I cannot find evidence to back any of your other statements. Appreciate if you can substantiate them, or recant them.


----------

